# "ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist" Dialup madness!

## thessem

I've searched for this problem all around the place, but nothing I've seen quite matches it

I was sort of re-installing my gentoo home server yesterday, uninstalling all the packages that have built up and don't use, cleaning out use flags that aren't used, a sync and a -uavtDN world update, all went well.

Today I wake up and find that it's completely not working. Hook up a keyboard and monitor to find that /etc/init.d/net.eth0 is missing ( my main interface ), whilst eth1 is still there (connects to a satellite proxy server)

More distressingly both /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/net.example are missing, and as my internet connection is dialup is annoying and long to configure ( Telstra ISDN NT1 +2 modem) I tried everything to get those files back, rebuilding the reiserfs tree, the dispatch-conf archive, they are both just completely gone.

After configuring ppp0 for a long time I cant seem to get it to work, until random playing around with the file gave me an interesting result. The connect will always fail the first time, but for some reason it retries a couple of times in the coming minutes and manages to connect.

Here is the /var/log/messages for that

```

Apr 17 14:34:17 calliope pppd[9061]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Apr 17 14:34:17 calliope pppd[9061]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (BUSY)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (ERROR)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: send (ATZ^M)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: expect (OK)

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: ^M

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: OK

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:34:18 calliope chat[9062]: send (AT Z !Z=9 !T0=0 !T2=10 !T4=1 E0 V1 &D2 &C1^M)

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: expect (OK)

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: ^M

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: AT Z !Z=9 !T0=0 !T2=10 !T4=1 E0 V1 &D2 &C1^M^M

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: OK

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: send (ATDT0198333349^M)

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: expect (CONNECT)

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: ^M

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: ^M

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: CONNECT

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: send (^M)

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: expect (~)

Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: ^M

Apr 17 14:34:21 calliope chat[9062]: ~

Apr 17 14:34:21 calliope chat[9062]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:34:21 calliope chat[9062]: send (^M)

Apr 17 14:34:21 calliope pppd[9061]: Serial connection established.

Apr 17 14:34:21 calliope pppd[9061]: Using interface ppp0

Apr 17 14:34:21 calliope pppd[9061]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9061]: PAP authentication succeeded

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9061]: local  IP address 203.129.140.61

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9061]: remote IP address 202.76.170.82

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9061]: primary   DNS address 203.24.100.125

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9061]: secondary DNS address 203.123.69.15

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9065]: Modem hangup

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9065]: Connect time 0.0 minutes.

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9065]: Sent 0 bytes, received 0 bytes.

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9065]: Connection terminated.

[b]Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[9096]: ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[9097]: Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[9076]: ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[9027]: WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive[/b]

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (BUSY)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (ERROR)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: send (ATZ^M)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: expect (OK)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: ~^?}#@!}&} } }$,8~^M

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: NO CARRIER

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]:  -- failed

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope chat[9111]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Apr 17 14:34:56 calliope pppd[9065]: Connect script failed

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (BUSY)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (ERROR)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: send (ATZ^M)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: expect (OK)

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: ATZ^M^M

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: OK

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:35:28 calliope chat[9112]: send (AT Z !Z=9 !T0=0 !T2=10 !T4=1 E0 V1 &D2 &C1^M)

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: expect (OK)

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: ^M

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: AT Z !Z=9 !T0=0 !T2=10 !T4=1 E0 V1 &D2 &C1^M^M

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: OK

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: send (ATDT0198333349^M)

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: expect (CONNECT)

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: ^M

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: ^M

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: CONNECT

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: send (^M)

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: expect (~)

Apr 17 14:35:29 calliope chat[9112]: ^M

Apr 17 14:35:31 calliope chat[9112]: ~

Apr 17 14:35:31 calliope chat[9112]:  -- got it

Apr 17 14:35:31 calliope chat[9112]: send (^M)

Apr 17 14:35:31 calliope pppd[9065]: Serial connection established.

Apr 17 14:35:31 calliope pppd[9065]: Using interface ppp0

Apr 17 14:35:31 calliope pppd[9065]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Apr 17 14:35:34 calliope pppd[9065]: PAP authentication succeeded

Apr 17 14:35:34 calliope pppd[9065]: local  IP address 203.129.140.61

Apr 17 14:35:34 calliope pppd[9065]: remote IP address 202.76.170.82

Apr 17 14:35:34 calliope pppd[9065]: primary   DNS address 203.24.100.125

Apr 17 14:35:34 calliope pppd[9065]: secondary DNS address 203.123.69.15

```

and my new /etc/conf.d/net file

```

config_eth0=("192.168.200.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

config_eth1=("192.168.199.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0=("/dev/ttyACM0")

username_ppp0=('Things that you really')

password_ppp0=('Dont need to know')

pppd_ppp0=("

        updetach

        noauth

        defaultroute

        usepeerdns

        115200

")

phone_number_ppp0="I feel its unsafe to put this on the net"

chat_ppp0=("

ABORT BUSY

ABORT ERROR

ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

ABORT 'Invalid Login'

ABORT 'Login incorrect'

TIMEOUT 5

'' 'ATZ'

OK 'AT Z !Z=9 !T0=0 !T2=10 !T4=1 E0 V1 &D2 &C1'

OK 'ATDT\T'

TIMEOUT 60

CONNECT ''

TIMEOUT 5

~-- ''

")

```

The question is, how do I just get my connection like I had it before, because the way it is now doesn't seem right, and there is some underlying problem I would like to get at.

Thanks

----------

## schachti

Did you upgrade to baselayout-2 during your world update? Then have a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml (and better check emerge output in the future   :Wink: ).

----------

## thessem

Okay, that explains the removal of my net.ppp0, but I used the new syntax ( " instead of (" ) for my new net.conf based on the only net.example I could find when trying to do it all again. (how lucky  :Smile:  )

It still doesnt fix the

```

Apr 17 17:32:42 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[10431]: ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist

Apr 17 17:32:42 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[10432]: Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

Apr 17 17:32:42 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[10411]: ERROR: net.ppp0 failed to start

Apr 17 17:32:42 calliope /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[10362]: WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

```

error I get when net.ppp0 is started.

Thanks though, (I really do start needing to read the output closer)

----------

## Luc484

I think I'm having the same problem here. I just upgraded to baselayout2 and I can't start ppp0. I configured my net conf file again, but it seems my LAN is working correctly with eth1 whereas ppp0 doesn't start. I get:

```
ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

and:

```
WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive
```

The conf file seems to be almost the same as that reported in the guide though. Any idea of what could I've done wrong?

Thanks!

EDIT: The old pppoe-start works correctly anyway.

----------

## rastman

same problem. Any solution?

----------

## Luc484

Not yet. I started this thread as well but no solution yet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690344-highlight-.html .

----------

## niitsuma

ERROR: interface ppp0 does not exist

was resolved by

rc-update del net.ppp0 

in my case

----------

## krinn

 *thessem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> phone_number_ppp0="I feel its unsafe to put this on the net"
> ```
> ...

 

```
Apr 17 14:34:19 calliope chat[9062]: send (ATDT#########^M)

```

At tone, dial tone, the command that compose the phone number.

Someone has fail somewhere  :Smile: 

And while you edit your first post to fix it, go with that too.

```

Apr 17 14:35:34 calliope pppd[9065]: local  IP address ###.###.###.###

Apr 17 14:34:24 calliope pppd[9061]: remote IP address ###.###.###.###

```

----------

